# Viking San Marino £290 ebay good value??



## lordjenks (17 Jan 2009)

hello, you have have seen my few other posts looking for a decent road bike, im 15 and have been riding mtbs for my whole life, want a change, saw this on ebay, good money for me coz i wanna buy clipless pedals etc. frame size for good aswell.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-Viking-Sa...14&_trkparms=72:1298|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318 
good value for money?? and how easy would it be to assemble for some1 who has never done it before, they saw its 90% built. my lbs arent really amazing, too expensive and have had a couple of bad dealings with them.
thx:>


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2009)

Hi Lordjenks.

If I were you I'd go to a Decathlons store and get one of these...
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/sport-2-42393914/

10 speed Campagnolo triple! For that money is amazing, plus the frame is treally nice, well finished, wheels and tyres OK too. My mate has just bought one and I'm staggered what value for money it is. Make sure you get plenty good advice here about getting the right size.... The Decathlon will be the better bike by a long way.


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

i can see what you mean, the bike from decathlon is a bit better but, i feel that i doesnt look as nice (a bit thin) but also i live in reading and there isnt a store near me, about 100 miles which is hard for me to do (my mom needs to get me there and we have a SMALL car) just the ebay one would be delivered to my door the next day, do you think that the slightly better parts on the decathln bike would be worth it ??
thx


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

alos im 170cm high...about 5"9.. i think im right on the feet


----------



## jayce (18 Jan 2009)

i bought a viking san marino never let me down its ok for the money i payed 230 for mine though .i does the job i bought mine from dj cycles


----------



## chris667 (18 Jan 2009)

Go to Cyclezone on the Wokingham Road, where Earley Locks used to be. Pete, who owns the shop, will sort you out with something better, and you can try it out first.
Getting advice from a proper bike shop is a much better idea than buying off the internet. This could be a bargain, but it might be rubbish, and if it's broken, you've no comeback.


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jan 2009)

There is a Decathlon in SE16 http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/south-east-10695912/?ficheMagasin=1 
- must be less than 100miles from Reading?


----------



## another_dave_b (18 Jan 2009)

chris667 said:


> Go to Cyclezone on the Wokingham Road, where Earley Locks used to be.


Their 'Silver Service' looks good value.


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

chris667 said:


> Go to Cyclezone on the Wokingham Road, where Earley Locks used to be. Pete, who owns the shop, will sort you out with something better, and you can try it out first.
> Getting advice from a proper bike shop is a much better idea than buying off the internet. This could be a bargain, but it might be rubbish, and if it's broken, you've no comeback.


i have been there but the cheapest bike they ahve got for me is a giant defy 4 at 450, a bit too much for what i wanted to pay really, they only deal in giants and kube. thx


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> There is a Decathlon in SE16 http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/south-east-10695912/?ficheMagasin=1
> - must be less than 100miles from Reading?


its abotu that but we have a really small car so its getting it back.
thx


----------



## RedBike (18 Jan 2009)

I've no experiance of the Viking bikes but it does look like a comlete bag of *ite to me.


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2009)

lordjenks said:


> its abotu that but we have a really small car so its getting it back.
> thx



I don't know if Decathlon deliver?
Otherwise, how small is your car, bikes can be made pretty small! 
PS... if it's a Smart-car, I agree we're stuffed, but let's not give-up yet! Can you borrow a Bike-rack maybe or fit a roof-rack?

The Viking looks OK TBH but it's a very old 7 speed drivetrain (8,9, 10 are the norm now and 8 is on it's way out), the gearing range is that of a race bike which might not be best for getting up reasonable hills without some grunting as it lacks low-range gears (I know the hills around Reading can get pretty steep). For those reasons a triple or a "Compact double" would be a far better bet.
From experience, the Decathlon might look a bit "thin" but is a very decent bit of kit, particularly in the flesh, if you saw one you'd not be dissapointed.
I'd keep looking to that option if you can, what's more, you can at least see one and try for size in the store. Might be worth phoning ahead if you're making a trip to check they have your size.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Jan 2009)

I've seen one in the flesh (alloy) not overly impressed and if I recal it had an alloy fork not carbon, to be honest Lordjenks, it was pretty basic, heavy too and as others have said it's using really old groupset componentry (gears etc). 14 gears is very hard on a road bike, if you've never ridden one before, it will be a real struggle, as the ratios aren't like a standard type of pedal cycle.

Give Banjo cycles a ring in Newbury on 01635 43186, speak to Mark (the owner) he's doing 50% off lots of his '08 stock, tell him Chris Flint recommended you, can't promise he'll have something in your budget, but certainly worth a try, if he can then you could even ride home from there! he stocks Giant, Trek, Spesh, Kuota and a few more exotic brands too, plus clothing and accessories.

That Viking really isn't a good idea, it's a pile of p** really, and you would soon become disillusioned with it.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2009)

I'm with FF - the Viking isn't bad, but if you aren't that fit, you may struggle up big hills. The decathlon one has better parts.....

Cars...small.... pah. I used to go racing taking my bike in the back of a Metro...now that is small. - Hopefully the wheels will be quick release - if not take an adjustable spanner.

The bike frame will fit on a back seat of a car (just take something to cover the seats) and the wheels will pop into the foot well...

The important thing here is the Decathlon guarantee - it's no quibble.... 5 years on the frame, two years on parts - OK wear and tear won't be covered, but I've taken stuff back in the past, never a problem..... you won't get that from an ebay seller.....

Sign up for the loyalty card, as you won't need to keep the receipt as your purchase will be logged on your account.


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jan 2009)

I would look for a 2nd hand Allez or Giant. many to be had for similar money, and much better bikes.
EG There is a almost new Specialized Allez on STW for £350


----------



## bonj2 (18 Jan 2009)

as fossyant says with the wheels removed, possibly the saddle also it'll fit in any car.
certainly with the handlebars/forks removed, but you probably wont' need to do that.
fold the seats down and you'll probably only have to take the wheels off to get it in.


----------



## chris667 (18 Jan 2009)

lordjenks said:


> i have been there but the cheapest bike they ahve got for me is a giant defy 4 at 450, a bit too much for what i wanted to pay really, they only deal in giants and kube. thx



Yeah, but:-

If you buy a bike from Pete, it'll come with a warranty
If you buy a bike from Pete, it'll get a first service
If you buy a bike from Pete, it'll come properly set up
If you buy a bike from Pete, it'll fit you properly

Honestly, it's worth saving up a bit more and getting something you won't have to sell for a tenner at a car boot sale in a year after you've broke it.

I don't work for Cyclezone, and other bike shops exist in Reading. But it's a good shop, and if I wanted a new bike, that's where I'd go


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Jan 2009)

The Allez Steve Austin refers to on Singletrack classifieds looks worth checking out - for only £50 more you are in a different class altogether.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (18 Jan 2009)

youngoldbloke said:


> The Allez Steve Austin refers to on Singletrack classifieds looks worth checking out - for only £50 more you are in a different class altogether.



Oh yes, I have fond memories of my Spesh Allez, actually I would venture that you cannot actually get a better bike for the money at that price point.


----------



## Gotte (18 Jan 2009)

I've got a couple of Decathlon B.twin road bikes, a sport 3 and and older 7.1, and I have to say both are excellent. They spec them really well for the price, and they ride like a dream. If you take up the free service in the first 3 months, you get a 5 year frame warranty, as well.

Another thing is, if you can hit a sale you can often get a chunk of money off. My Sport 3 was retailing at £450, and I got mine right at the end of the sale (early Feb) for £325. For that I got a bike with alu frame with carbon seat and chainstays and carbon fork. Where else could you get a bike like that for the price?


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

hello, went onto the singletrack sales, first page a SPECIALIZED TRI CROSS S/S 56CM!! only wanting 300 ish pounds for it!! brand new, thank you very much all you guys im taking all your advice and i will ring banjo cycles tomorrw to see hwat they have:> thx very much am im still looking:>


----------



## 4F (18 Jan 2009)

A work colegue of mine has a viking and to be honest it is not up to much and he has had nothing but problems with it from day 1.

A good make 2nd hand is certainly the way forward and it is what I have done for my 2 bikes


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

i am starting to see the sense now thx:>


----------



## lordjenks (18 Jan 2009)

sorry ot ask so much advice, another bike form cycletrack a 08' specialized allez Int'l 56cm for around 350 ono, how do the two bikes compare, allez and the tircross?? thx


----------



## Steve Austin (18 Jan 2009)

the tricross is a cyclocross bike. and that one only has one gear if you hadn't noticed.

the allez is a everyday roadbike. Its like what you were looking at but a lot better


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2009)

lordjenks said:


> sorry ot ask so much advice, another bike form cycletrack a 08' specialized allez Int'l 56cm for around 350 ono, how do the two bikes compare, allez and the tircross?? thx



Allez is a good bike, but 56cm sounds too big for a 5' 9" er, that's my height and I ride about a 53 Giant.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Allez is a good bike, but 56cm sounds too big for a 5' 9" er, that's my height and I ride about a 53 Giant.


I guess we are all different, I'm 5' 9 &14" and a bike fit recommended a 56cm, my bikes are 55cm's


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> I guess we are all different, I'm 5' 9 &14" and a bike fit recommended a 56cm, my mikes are 55cm's



In that case... even more reason to know what size you are for a given bike.


----------



## chris667 (18 Jan 2009)

Really, it's better to go to a shop, so someone can help you find the right size.
I'm 5'11" and I ride a 54cm.


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Jan 2009)

They have sold out of 54's at the Surrey Quays store (last one went last weekend).  Shame because I had been seriously considering getting one.

Just checked the site and it seems they are back in - now all I need is to get my hands on the ££!


----------



## CycleDazza (8 May 2013)

hiya,.


lordjenks said:


> i am starting to see the sense now thx:
> 
> I have been offered the Viking bike your orginal thread was about. Did you buy the Viking then or go for another?
> If bought Viking what was/is your view on it now?? could you e-mail me if read this post me, thanxs.
> ...


----------



## jay clock (8 May 2013)

There is a Decathlon in Reading. Go there. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/store?store_id=PS_UK_650 Avoid the Viking, it is rubbish!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2013)

The only thing I find wrong with mine, is the components wear out, mind they are shimano mainly cassttes and chains, but doesn't that happen on all bikes, its also a tad slow (mind that might be me), but I do about 19-20 on a flat road, the wheels are a bit naff, I got through about 8 or 9 rear spokes in the last 10 months.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2013)

Fab Foodie said:


> Allez is a good bike, but 56cm sounds too big for a 5' 9" er, that's my height and I ride about a 53 Giant.





HLaB said:


> I guess we are all different, I'm 5' 9 &14" and a bike fit recommended a 56cm, my bikes are 55cm's


 
Sometimes different makes/frame designs can have more of a say than the up bar length


----------



## youngoldbloke (10 May 2013)

Old threads never die? OP *Jan 2009* - did lordjenks buy the Viking, did he buy a Triban, or did he buy an Allez? .......... will we ever know?


----------



## Cycleops (10 May 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Old threads never die? OP *Jan 2009* - did lordjenks buy the Viking, did he buy a Triban, or did he buy an Allez? .......... will we ever know?



Is he still alive?!


----------



## CycleDazza (10 May 2013)

I have got the Viking now guys ,..it cost me nothing..so havent great expense it.
I will see how much rubbish it is now over time... least I know avoid Vikings & save up get a proper road bike! I don't want spend huge expense so can anybody say Carrera's good starting point!?



jay clock said:


> There is a Decathlon in Reading. Go there. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/en/store?store_id=PS_UK_650 Avoid the Viking, it is rubbish![/quot


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 May 2013)

CycleDazza said:


> I have got the Viking now guys ,..it cost me nothing..so havent great expense it.
> I will see how much rubbish it is now over time... least I know avoid Vikings & save up get a proper road bike! I don't want spend huge expense so can anybody say Carrera's good starting point!?


If your like 99% of us on here, this is just the start, the Viking is ok, if possibly over geared to start with. Though i suggest new wheels, mine were shocking, plus you can put them on your next bike.


----------

